# Boot Menü Countdown



## ITA (21. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute

Ich habe auf einer Partition XP drauf und auf der anderen Ubuntu.
Wenn ich den PC starte kommt ein  Boot Menü , wo ich ausuchen kann was ich für ein Betriebssystem haben will und ein Countdown ist auch dabei.

Wie kann ich den Bootloader so umstellen das automatisch XP gestartet wird oder einfach der Countdown wegbleibt.

Ist ziemlich lästig wenn man den Rechner anmacht und dann vergisst XP zu wählen.
Ich hatte schon ein Vorschlag vom meinem Lehrer aber habs nicht gecheckt.

Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?
Falls ihr Infos über meine Partionen braucht, die kommen nach.

mfg ITA


----------



## campari (21. Mai 2007)

Welchen Bootloader verwendest du?

Bei Grub: /boot/grub/menu.lst mit vi öffnen. 
Den Eintrag von default=0 auf vermutlich 2 setzen, je nachdem an welcher Stelle Dein XP auftaucht (title).

Chers


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2007)

Du kannst noch dazu die Anzeigezeit des Bootloaders in der selben Datei unter Timeout einstellen. Der Wert wird dabei in Sekunden angegeben.
Auch glaube ich, dass du die Datei mit Rootrechten öffnen musst um sie abspeichern zu können.


----------



## ITA (21. Mai 2007)

wie kann ich die datei den öffnen? normal öfnnen und ändern geht ja nicht


----------



## Navy (21. Mai 2007)

Bitte führ aus und ließ: "man sudo"!


----------



## Raubkopierer (21. Mai 2007)

Du öffnest das Terminal (welche Distribution benutzt du?) und gibst dort ein:


```
sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

Nun wirst du nach deinem Root-Passwort gefragt und die Datei wird mit dem Gnome-Editor geöffnet und du kannst sie verändern und entsprechend speichern.
Solltest du GEdit nicht installiert haben ersetzt du "gedit" mit einem anderen Editor oder einfach mit vi


----------



## ezias (1. Juni 2007)

So wie sich das anhört möchtest du Linux wieder Runter vom Rechner haben bzw nicht mehr nutzen. Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht warum du den Countdown weg haben möchtest. Sollte das der Fall sein legst du deine Windows CD ein bootest von der und wählst statt installieren reparieren aus. In dem Repair modus tippst du dann "fixmbr" ein. Der Befehl löscht deinen Master Boot Record bzw schreibt Windows relevantes zeug rein. Danach ist der Linux Bootloader weg und es wird automatisch wieder Windows gestartet.
Sollte es nicht der Fall sein das du den Linux Bootloader loswerden willst mach das was die Leute vor mir geschrieben haben. Einziger Tipp noch zähle nach an welcher Stelle Windows aufgelistet ist beginnend mit 0.
Also
0 Linux
1 Windows
somit müsstest du 1 als default setzen.


----------

